

Your iPhone Was Built By 13 Year-Olds Working 16 Hours A Day - benjlang
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-child-labor-2012-1?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29

======
Tim-Boss
Old news... foxcon's sketchy practices has been widely reported on in the
media, yet I believe people are willfully blind to "remote" concerns/issues
when someone hands them a new 'shiny' (ipod/ipad/whatever) for a few hundred
dollars!

